# Do Indian Almond leaves expire?



## LakeSpark (May 2, 2013)

Do they?  I know this sounds a lot like a stupid question, but I was just wondering.

Thanks!

LakeSpark


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I still have some from an order over a year ago and they still work fine.

Keep them in an airtight container and could last years from what I can tell.


----------



## LakeSpark (May 2, 2013)

Ah, okay, thanks!


----------

